# Project FrankenWagen



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I picked up 2 Quantum Station Wagons, 1 is a 1984 Turbo Diesel that was involved in a hit & run in the rear end, and the unibody is twisted so it's going to the scrapyard, the other is a 1983 that was gas originally and had a diesel engine, trans and sub frame swapped in from a 1983 Audi 4000. The 1983 conversion went of the rails after the person doing it lost the keys & hacked up the electrical system instead of calling a lock smith. My plans are to swap the turbo diesel & trans over to the good body along with the ignition lock/switch & the parts of wiring harnesses. that got hacked up.

Let the fun begin


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Sounds good, keep the posts coming.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Subed


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

The owner was told it was running but the turnsignals needed work.

OK so here's the first pictures to show what a Sh-t Show FranjnkenWagen was when I got it. According to the title it's a 84 Wulfsburg that had a 5 cylinder engine.








This really doesn't show the full extent of Boy Blunders wiring carnage, but look at the coolant hose block off.








The "ground wire there is into plastic.








Yes he pretty well destroyed the right hand dash insert / bezel








This was his pickup for the fuel.









Inside of the fuel tank with old Gasoline/alcohol in it.









This was B oy Blunders Dash light









Rather than drop the steering cluster & have a locksmith cut a key for it Boy Blunder took a Hammer Chisel & Drill to the lock mechanism & destroyed the ignition switch so he put in some toggle Switches









The fab on the left is the one out of the Turbo Diesel Quantum Wagon, not sure what the one on the right is but it's what Bow Blunder had put in.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

This shows the 2 Tabs he "welded" on to hold the radiator in, nothing on the bottom










Another shot of the engine bay before I did anything notice the 2 wires in the upper left, one goes to the glow plugs, the other to a cheap push button switch in the cab with no fuse to the positive he ran then in through the front passenger door.










After I put the engine harness I pulled from the Turbo Quantum in & "buzzed it our to verify it worked. While doing this I fount one of ground clusters above the fuse block wasn't screwed down all the way from the factory. The replacement wouldn't tighten up either until I rethreaded its mounting hole.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> I picked up 2 Quantum Station Wagons, 1 is a 1984 Turbo Diesel that was involved in a hit & run in the rear end, and the unibody is twisted so it's going to the scrapyard, the other is a 1983 that was gas originally and had a diesel engine, trans and sub frame swapped in from a 1983 Audi 4000. The 1983 conversion went of the rails after the person doing it lost the keys & hacked up the electrical system instead of calling a lock smith. My plans are to swap the turbo diesel & trans over to the good body along with the ignition lock/switch & the parts of wiring harnesses. that got hacked up.
> 
> Let the fun begin


I should have started my posts with this picture The day after I signed the shop lease and 2 days after I bought the cars we had the forest fires start east of Salem, OR.








It was a month before I could rent a truck & tow dolly because all of the people who had to evacuate had rented them


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's some shots of the engine bay after I got the engine in & wiring hooked up & cleaned up









You'll notice I redid the glow plug circuit I put a relay in so it's like what I have on my 82 Rabbit the power goes from the battery to the glow pug fuse then to the relay.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow, HUGE difference with your clean-up! Keep up the great work!

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Looking good. The forest fires are no joke. Been in that smoke too many times.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

B1-16V said:


> Looking good. The forest fires are no joke. Been in that smoke too many times.


It was followed by an Ice storm that messed up a lot of trees, some parts of Salem, Oregon looked almost like the trees got hit with a low burst of artillery fire. Luckily my pllace didn't get hurt.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

First couple of days in June I thought it was just the "Normal start to Allergy season in the middle Willamette Valley. Wrong, what felt like mild sinus congestion turned out to be 3rd Nerve palsy in my right eye. Which has made for almost no work done while trying to sort out the eye problems. I'm finally getting some use of my right eye including some"Stereo" vision back,I was able to put in a few minutes here & there when the vision cooperatedgetting the stereo wired up and the coolant level indicator sorted out. Yesterday I made a major to me milestone of getting the right hand instrument panel / bezel / surround in. I wasn't able to get the HVAC conrols screwed down due to the vision problem along with the shop getting too warm. One of the things I need to do is trim the surround for the HVAC filler plate as the old & new style plates have slightly different mounting tabs.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Wow, about your eye! Hope that's getting better. Nice work, love those little milestones.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got the heater control mounted in the right hand bezel, there's a clip circled in orange in the first picture that fits on the tab circled in red in the second picture. Before I mounted the heater controls I used some adhesive foil duct repair tape to attach the air duct/snorkel to the vent in the center of the dash. you can kind of see the tape in a couple of the pictures. Also mos of the screws used in the dash go through a flanged bushing. Of course F.I.A.T.. lost all of them in both of the cars he worked on. I was luck & found the ones I have in a Quantum that showed up in Pick and Pull last spring. you can see what they look like in the last picture of this post.








































































































Oh yes remember to cut the mounting tab slots in the Bezel before you mount the controls in the bezel. Otherwise it's a little bit of a pain to cut them, yes I forgot to do that. 
Next thing is to mount the instrument cluster& the left hand bezel.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now to hang the fuse panel / block when the temps bet back to "normal"


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now for an interesting question that my Bentleys doesn't answer, on the 84 & later Quantum Wagons with the electric sun roof wwhere is the sun roof relay located?


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> Now for an interesting question that my Bentleys doesn't answer, on the 84 & later Quantum Wagons with the electric sun roof where is the sun roof relay located?


Fount it under the cover by the motor. F.I.A.T. filled on the seam around the sunroof on the top with bondo, I'm almost afraid to try opening the sunroof after I get all of the Bondo out.

On a different note here's the latest pictures
















Next step is to mount Power steering pump, put on all of the V belts front motor mount , front bumper & drive it.

BTW it was originally a Wolfsburg but F.I.A.T. removed all of the electric motors & circuitry for the windows. I found 1 of the ground clusters by the fuse block was never tightened down & would just spin. I replaced both ground clusters with new ones from Bus Depot.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

well 2 steps forward 1 1/2 step back. I found the radiator had a slow leak by the lower hose fitting, I ordered the radiator most places say fits * it's too short. The Nissens lists 2 part numbers, 652611 which is the one I bought & 651911 which is the one I need and most places don't show it. grr


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Turns out the 651911 is to small also, grr.


----------



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> well 2 steps forward 1 1/2 step back. I found the radiator had a slow leak by the lower hose fitting, I ordered the radiator most places say fits * it's too short. The Nissens lists 2 part numbers, 652611 which is the one I bought & 651911 which is the one I need and most places don't show it. grr



I just bought a radiator from Hans auto parts (the harbor freight of VW parts). Perfect fit. I'll let you know in a week if it blows up/springs a leak.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> Turns out the 651911 is to small also, grr.


Turns out the one I bout was6 51511 & not a 651911 face palm


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

the vegenator said:


> I just bought a radiator from Hans auto parts (the harbor freight of VW parts). Perfect fit. I'll let you know in a week if it blows up/springs a leak.


What part number was it?


----------



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

321121253BL

A turbo diesel with ac. 

Total after shipping was $65. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

the vegenator said:


> 321121253BL
> 
> A turbo diesel with ac.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just ordered the same thing


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got the Radiator The Vegenator recommended & it fits so 1 thing taken care off


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Drove FrankenWagen to DMV to title & license it, As I pulled out of the parking lot all of a sudden the engine reves by the throttle, I hear some wining noies out od the transmission & the gear selector goes into all 6 positions but no movement. No bangs no unusual noises out of the transmission. Becaus I also need a Tailgate, I guess I'm pulling the trigger to put it in it's grave.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Hmm. Did the bolt fall out that attaches the lower linkage to the input shaft from the transmission?


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

B1-16V said:


> Hmm. Did the bolt fall out that attaches the lower linkage to the input shaft from the transmission?


Yeap present, tight, trans shifts properly, clutch works OK, I verified with a borescope the input shaft tp the transaxel is being turned by the motor & not slipping. It appears that the ring & pinion in the differential are no longer in contact. Given what I learned about "Boy Blunder" I suspect the Audi 4000 that provided the engine & trans he put in FrankenWagon had transaxel issues and he did his usual bs repair to it before selling it to the person I bought it from.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Turns out the issue was a outer CV joint failure without any warning clicking noises etc.After I got it back to the shop I got it on a set of ramps so I could look underneath it, I didn't block/chock the rear wheels opened the tailgate to get some stuff from inside & left for the day. When I came back the next morning it had rolled off the ramps slamming the tailgate into a stud in the wall breaking the rear windshield and severely twerking the tailgate. After looking at what it would cost to fix all of this I decided to put it out of it's Missouri (Spelling intended). I sold it to someone who was kind of local to me.


----------



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

Oooof - after all that! So sorry to hear. **** happens I guess. At least it’s going to someone that will keep it alive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaltgetriebe (Jun 29, 2021)

Quantum == Heart eye emoji


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

It became an "Organ Donor" to a lot of other projects mybe this will break it's bad Karma


----------

